# consequences?



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi Im new to this...

When I installed my aquarium I dont think I fully cycled it. Actually, I left it There for 3 days with the filter running and the chemicals(tap water cond. and cycle).

I have had my 4 reds for about 3 months now and there seems to be no problems.They grow fine and dont seem to have diseases.

I regularly inspect my Ps(once a week)and clean it as often(syphon)

By reading on this site it sounds important to cycle it.
Will my poor Ps be alright?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i'd say if you have had them for 3 months and they ar doing fine you sould be ok. Just check you water quality every now and again and remember to use deionized water or add a deioanizer to yor tap water.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

If they have been doing fine for a while I don't see a reason why anything should happen. But check your water parameters to make sure what your levels are!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

YOU SHOULD GO TO YOUR NEAREST LOCAL PET STORE AND BUY A WATER TEST KIT. YOU SHOULD TEST YOUR WATER ONCE A WEEK JUST TO BE SURE THE WATER IS IN PERFECT CONDITIONS FOR YOUR P'S, YOU MIGHT LOOK THEM FINE BUT THEY MIGHT BE SUFFERING IN THE INSIDE WHO KNOWS JUST KEEP CHECKING YOUR WATER PARAMETERS.
JUST REMEMBER MAKE SURE YOU DONT HAVE ANY AMMONIA AND NITRITE.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You should go out and buy a test kit....
To answer your question, the consequences sometimes are DEATH....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I could attest to this. i just lost my xingu Rhom today in a middle of the cycle. An expensive lesson but patience is definitely a virtue.


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

p's are hardy fishes... they'll survive for sure. just check your water params once in a while and have lots of water changes...


----------

